# Circuito para activar dispositivo con conexion de la camara



## mjnavapo (Ago 19, 2008)

Hola, tengo una Camara IP de la marca AXIS (modelo 207) que dispone de un terminal de salida y otro de entrada.

Quisiera usar el de salida para activar por ejemplo una luz a 220V, como puede ser un foco de 500W.

En el manual de la camara dice:

"Salida de transistor: Para conectar reles y LEDs. 

Utilizar un transistor NPN de colector abierto con un emisor conectado al pin de toma a tierra (GND). Si se utiliza un rele externo, debe conectarse un diodo en paralelo a la carga como proteccion anteoscilaciones de voltaje.

Carga max = 100 mA / Voltaje max. = 24 V CC (al tansistor)."


Lo del transistor no tengo ni idea de como hacerlo, aunque supongo que no sera dificil.
Por lo que he pensado en ponerle un rele con el diodo. Pero he medido la tension en la salida cuando esta activada y marca 3,2V.

Existen reles de tan baja tension? Bueno, supongo que si existiran, pero es facil encontrarlo en la tipica tienda de electronica de barrio?
Cual es la tension normalizada de los reles para estas tensiones? 3V?
Que diodo creeis que es el mas adecuado para esto?

Y si veis mejor usar el transistor NPN, como seria el circuito y que componentes necesitaria?

Veis bien activar un foco halogeno con los contactos de un rele? seria una carga de 500W.

Un saludo y muchas gracias.


----------



## mjnavapo (Ago 20, 2008)

He ido a una tienda de electronica y tenian reles de 3V pero eran muy pequeños y solo soportaban 2A y como mi intensión es encender un foco halogeno de 500W (que no se si sera una locura conectar un foco de estos a un rele), por lo que serian 2,28A y se quedaria corto.

Por lo que me he comprado uno de 5V y 10A para probar a ver si aun siendo la salida de 3,2V pudiera activarlo.

Por cierto, en el rele dice que la bobina es de 50 Ohm, ¿esto tiene alguna importancia? quiero decir, ¿tengo que tenerlo encuenta para algo?

A ver si alguno me puede decir que tipo de diono le deberia de poner.
Tengo aqui varios 1N4148, ¿este tipo de diodo es adecuado para esta instalacion?


----------



## tjdor (Ago 20, 2008)

No entiendo, que con un rele de 5V-10A quieres encendes una lampara de 500w!
me temo que eso es imposible

Lo de los 50Ohm es para ver quecorriente demanda y si se puede conectar directamente a la salida de un dispositivo

Yo miraria si con esa salida se podria activar un diac que active un triac, y sino pues conectaria esa salida a un transistor, que active el diac y a su vez el triac, y este de paso a la lampara


----------



## mjnavapo (Ago 20, 2008)

Es que en eso del diac, triac, transistor NPN, etc me pierdo.

La idea es hacer pasar una de las fases del halogeno por el contacto normalmente abierto del rele, asi cuando este se active, cierra el contacto y deja pasar la corriente y se enciende la lampara.
¿No estaria bien asi?

He probado con el rele de 5V y un diodo 1N4007 (no se si sera el mas adecuado) y con la salida de la camara no hace nada (lo he probado con una f.a. de 5V y si va).

Si mido la tension de la salida de la camara con el polimetro me marca 3,2V cuando esta sin nada conectado, pero cuando lo conecto al rele la tension cae a los 0V, aunque ya digo que este no se activa.


----------



## tjdor (Ago 20, 2008)

Cae la tension a 0V porque el rele demanda mas corriente de la que le ofrece la camara

Prueva lo siguiente:
conecta una patilla de la bobina del rele a vcc, y la otra al colector de un transistor NPN
el emisor del transistor a masa, y a la base del transistor metele la señal de la camara 

Prueba si asi se activa el rele.

Pero por curiosidad esto quieres conectarlo asi para hacerlo de flash o algo asi?


----------



## wacalo (Ago 20, 2008)

Hola mjnavapo:
El manual de la cámara te dice que tiene "una salida a transistor con colector abierto", el transistor de salida es un NPN con el emisor a GND. Entonces tu cámara no te dá ninguna tensión, tú tienes que alimentar la bobina de tu relé con una tensión máxima de 24V (corriente máx. 100mA) y por supuesto el circuito de alimentación debe pasar por el borne de la cámara para que ésta pueda activar/desactivar el relé (GND camara unido a GND Fuente alimentación bobina relé)
Saludos.


----------



## mjnavapo (Ago 20, 2008)

Esto es lo que dice el manual de la camara:







Mi idea es conectarle un foco halogeno de esos tipicos de 500w para cuando sea denoche, poder encenderlo de vez en cuando para alumbrar la zona que graba la camara.

En la configuracion de la camara puedes poner dos modos, pone esto:
*If the normal state equals the current state, then the port is inactive (see help for more informaciónrmation).

Y los dos modos son:
- Open circuit
- Grounded circuit


----------



## mjnavapo (Ago 20, 2008)

wacalo dijo:
			
		

> Hola mjnavapo:
> El manual de la cámara te dice que tiene "una salida a transistor con colector abierto", el transistor de salida es un NPN con el emisor a GND. Entonces tu cámara no te dá ninguna tensión, tú tienes que alimentar la bobina de tu relé con una tensión máxima de 24V (corriente máx. 100mA) y por supuesto el circuito de alimentación debe pasar por el borne de la cámara para que ésta pueda activar/desactivar el relé (GND camara unido a GND Fuente alimentación bobina relé)
> Saludos.



Estonces la camara funciona como un interruptor ? lo unico que hago es pasar uno de los polos que van a la bobina del rele por los contactos de la camara?
Y el rele lo alimento con una fuente externa.

Y por que el polimetro me marca 3,2V ?


----------



## tjdor (Ago 20, 2008)

Yo provaria como te he dicho, poniendo un transistor que de paso de corriente a un rele


----------



## mjnavapo (Ago 20, 2008)

Ya me estoy liando... lo mismo no lo he conectado bien.

Ese esquema que he puesto es que que sale en el manual bajado de la propia web del fabricante, pero el esquema que sale en el manual en papel que viene en la camara es diferente.

Os lo voy a escanear a ver como creeis que tendria que conectarse.


----------



## tjdor (Ago 20, 2008)

es igual yo lo conectaria como te he dicho que no te vas a cargar nada


----------



## mjnavapo (Ago 20, 2008)

Por ahora no lo puedo probar asi, ya que vivo en un pueblo pequeño y una tienda de electronica me pilla bastante lejos, no es plan de hacerse mas de 100km para ir a comprar un transistor jeje.

Mirar, esto es lo que pone en el manual que viene con la camara:






Hay que tener encuenta que mi camara es la 207 a secas.
Yo lo he conectado entre el pin 4 y el pin 2, que en la 207 es salida de transistor y toma a tierra.

Lo que pasa que en el esquema, que es de la 207W y 207MW, conectan el rele entre el 4 y el que seria el 1 en la 207, es decir, entre salida de transistor y "entrada de alimentacion CC auxiliar".


----------



## mjnavapo (Ago 20, 2008)

Ya funciona !

Lo he cambiado del 4 y 2 al 4 y 1, es decir, entre salida de transistor y "entrada de alimentacion CC auxiliar"

Si lo pongo en modo Open circuit me da sobre 1V cuando esta desactivada la salida (esta tension va variando, la he llegado a ver a 1,6V y otras veces a 0,3V o incluso a 0V, ¿esto es normal?) y cuando la activas da 5V.

Si lo pongo en modo Grounded circuit marca exactamente lo contrario, desactivada marca 5V y activada 1V (variable tambien).

Entonces le he conectado el rele de 5V y lo activa perfectamente.


Ahora dos preguntas... 
¿esta bien el diodo 1N4007 que le he puesto para este uso o mejor otro?

Como dice que la carga maxima sea de 100mA, ¿la bobina del rele consumira mas de 100mA (pone 5V / 50Ohm)?

Un saludo.


----------



## tjdor (Ago 20, 2008)

Haber espera esos 5V - 10A del rele que son de la bobina o de los contactos.

Mirando el circuito de nuevo me di cuenta de una cosa, que no necesitas transistor, lo que te hace falta solamente es un rele que se pueda activar con los 3.2V - 100mA que te da la fuente de la camara, si no encuentras ninguno te hara falta otra fuente de alimentacion con corriente suficiente para escitar al rele


----------



## mjnavapo (Ago 20, 2008)

Es un rele de estos pequeños de electronica.

Es un RALUX gama DN de 5V / 50Ohm

En la web del fabricante dice esto:

RELÉ MODELO D 






Relé miniatura gran estándar.
Monoestable de corriente continua.
Versión directa al circuito impreso.
Protección IP50.
Dos versiones:
Estándar DN (0.50 W). Equipado con un circuito inversor (Co) capaz de admitir rupturas resistivas de 10 A.
Alta sensibilidad DAS (0,36 W). Equipado con un circuito inversor (Co) capaz de admitir rupturas resistivas de 10 A.
Bobinas de 3 V a 48 V. Grilla estándar internacional.  


Yo supongo que los 10A sera lo que soportan los contactos del rele donde se conecta la carga, no?

Creeis que se podria usar el contacto  NA para activar un foco de esos o quemara el rele?


Como es el modelo DN, el consumo es de 0,50W (supongo que lo que da el fabricante sera el consumo de la bobina no?), por lo que lo podria usar con la camara sin problemas (50mW para un maximo de 100mW).

Edito: Lo que dice el manual de la camara no son 100mW, sino 100mA.
Entonces cuanto consume este rele? 50mW x 5V = 250mA ? Tanto va a consumir ?


----------



## tjdor (Ago 20, 2008)

mjnavapo dijo:
			
		

> Bobinas de 3 V a 48 V



y tu bobina de canto es, de 3 o de 48V


----------



## mjnavapo (Ago 20, 2008)

tjdor dijo:
			
		

> mjnavapo dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



5V y 50 Ohm


----------



## tjdor (Ago 20, 2008)

Lo siento no me acordaba

yo quiza probaria a conectar en lugar del rele una resistencia nunca menor de 32ohms y medir la intensidad que circula, aver vi es cierto eso de que es capaz de darte corriente


----------



## mjnavapo (Ago 21, 2008)

Pero si tendra de dar corriente no? si no el rele no se activaria.

He medido con el polimetro (aunque no se si fiarme mucho de los valores que puede dar un polimetro de estos economicos) y me marca 75mA cuando esta el rele activado.

Si es asi esta bien, ya que el maximo son 100mW.


----------



## tjdor (Ago 21, 2008)

Me doy por vencido.

Pero una pregunta antes, el diodo lo pones bien como dice en la figura de la salida 4 a la 2 (que no de la 2 a la 4, me explico, con la flecha hacia donde indica)


----------



## El nombre (Ago 21, 2008)

Por las pruebas que realice con un modelo identico te va a funcionar bien.
El problema es que me consumia más de 100mA

Por los contactos te va a sobrar



			
				mjnavapo dijo:
			
		

> Relé miniatura gran estándar.
> Monoestable de corriente continua.
> Versión directa al circuito impreso.
> Protección IP50.
> ...


----------



## mjnavapo (Ago 21, 2008)

tjdor dijo:
			
		

> Me doy por vencido.
> 
> Pero una pregunta antes, el diodo lo pones bien como dice en la figura de la salida 4 a la 2 (que no de la 2 a la 4, me explico, con la flecha hacia donde indica)




Al final va entre el pin 4 y el 1, midiendolo con el polimetro me de polaridad el 1 positivo y el 4 negativo.

El diodo lo he puesto con la rayita esa gris que tiene hacia el 1.


----------



## mjnavapo (Ago 21, 2008)

El nombre dijo:
			
		

> Por las pruebas que realice con un modelo identico te va a funcionar bien.
> El problema es que me consumia más de 100mA
> 
> Por los contactos te va a sobrar
> ...




Te refieres al rele? que has probado el mismo? 

Que consumo te daba?

A mi me ha dado 75mA, pero la verdad es que no me fio del polimetro y tengo miedo de pasarme de los 100mA que dice el manual como maximo.


----------



## tjdor (Ago 21, 2008)

No, el manual se refiere a que no entrega mas, ademas viene un fusible de 500mA para proteger la camara


----------



## mjnavapo (Ago 23, 2008)

Ya, ya, lo que quiere decir el manual que lo maximo que me va a dar el circuito es de 100mA, si conecto algo con menos o igual consumo funcionara y si es de mas consumo no funcionara o lo hara mal.

Pero en ningun momento corre peligro de romperse la camara por ponerse un dispositivo de mas consumo verdad?

Saludos.


----------



## tjdor (Ago 23, 2008)

Si el consumo de la bobina es me mas de 100mA esta podria quemarse, y si circula poca corriente (no sabria decirte cuanta) no genera campo magnetico suficientemente fuerte como para cerrar los contactos normalmente abiertos.

La camara te puede dar una corriente, si le exiges mas corriente disminuira el voltaje y no funcionara bien porque quizas (no lo puedo asegurar ni desmentir) tenga circuitos que no soporten ese exceso de corriente


----------



## guiro (Ene 16, 2010)

tjdor dijo:


> Si el consumo de la bobina es me mas de 100mA esta podria quemarse, y si circula poca corriente (no sabria decirte cuanta) no genera campo magnetico suficientemente fuerte como para cerrar los contactos normalmente abiertos.
> 
> La camara te puede dar una corriente, si le exiges mas corriente disminuira el voltaje y no funcionara bien porque quizas (no lo puedo asegurar ni desmentir) tenga circuitos que no soporten ese exceso de corriente


Yo estoy con el mismo problema, pero el rele ralux que utilizo tiene 6 patillas y no se distinguirlas. Es un rele ralux RN (1 contacto 2 Amp bobina 5 Vcc).
Alguien me puede ayudar.
Muchas gracias.


----------

